# put battery in backwards like a dummy



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

I just put the battery in my LTX 1040 with a Kohler engine. The started turned over twice and made the sound a car does when you hit the starter when the engine is running. Then it stopped.

I put the battery in correctly but nothing. Did I burn up the stator, the starter, or is it just a blown fuse?

Thanks for any help you can give me.

Daniel


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Rotate the engine backwards ,a bit,and listen for a click.
Then ,check the fuses.
Connect the cables correctly,and try it.
If it still doesn't roll over,check the solenoid.


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

Eureka! I removed the battery tray and followed the red wire to what at first looked like a regular connector only no wires went out the other side! It was hanging upside down so I didn't see it at first.

Took out the fuse, and it is blown. Will go to the store first thing in the morning for a fuse and will be able to tell the good or bad news tomorrow.

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

Put in the new fuse and it started right up. Mowed the lawn for the first time.

Glad I didn't kill it completely!

Daniel


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad you got it working !
ENJOY !!


----------

